
Bathrooms and fear - rwbhn
https://popehat.com/2016/04/25/bathrooms-and-fear/
======
cat-dev-null
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_panic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_panic)

